# felons and muzzleloaders



## hcravenjr (Nov 24, 2012)

Can a convicted felon hunt with a muzzleloader in Georgia?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 24, 2012)

got a buddy thats 1 an he cant hav any type of weapon not even a knife


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 24, 2012)

hcravenjr said:


> Can a convicted felon hunt with a muzzleloader in Georgia?



No.

Convicted Felons may not possess any firearm (including primitive weapons) while hunting unless that individual’s right to carry has been restored (OCGA § 16-11-131). This does not apply to archery equipment.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 24, 2012)

Just curious and don't really know any felons, can they ever get the right back to have weapons?


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 24, 2012)

There's no background checks on muzzleloaders..cause unless you have like 100 of em, you ain't robbin' no bank. But I don't know if they could get a hunting license.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 24, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> There's no background checks on muzzleloaders..cause unless you have like 100 of em, you ain't robbin' no bank. But I don't know if they could get a hunting license.



A felon can have a hunting license in Georgia but the only legal weapon he can use is a bow/crossbow.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Nov 24, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Just curious and don't really know any felons, can they ever get the right back to have weapons?


Yes, if thay pled 1st  offender act as soon as there probation is up and thay stayed out of trouble you get the felony dropped.


----------



## hillbilly12 (Nov 25, 2012)

Not sure about Ga. but here in Fla. they cannot use a inline ML. it must be a ball and cap or flintlock


----------



## Throwback (Nov 25, 2012)

a muzzleloader is considered a firearm under georgia law. 


T


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Nov 25, 2012)

.well they dont check it  that close cause my friend  is a felon an he got his  licences to hunt dove an deer. they didnt let him vote when he try


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 25, 2012)

hcravenjr said:


> Can a convicted felon hunt with a muzzleloader in Georgia?



No. Not without getting their rights reinstated.



Throwback said:


> a muzzleloader is considered a firearm under georgia law.



Correct. The feds don't consider a muzzle loader or a shotgun to be firearms. But Georgia does. And state law trumps fed law in this case.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 25, 2012)

Throwback said:


> a muzzleloader is considered a firearm under georgia law.
> 
> 
> T



Felonies are considered federal, so no "firearms" are allowed in the possession of a convicted felon.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 26, 2012)

hcravenjr said:


> Can a convicted felon hunt with a muzzleloader in Georgia?



as others have said no



PappyHoel said:


> Just curious and don't really know any felons, can they ever get the right back to have weapons?



yes, see below



groundhawg said:


> A felon can have a hunting license in Georgia but the only legal weapon he can use is a bow/crossbow.



correct



tree daddy 7 said:


> Yes, if thay pled 1st  offender act as soon as there probation is up and thay stayed out of trouble you get the felony dropped.



false. 
you do not have to plea 1st defender but you have to wait a certain amount of time after your probation is up and then you have to APPLY for your gun rights back which i believe cost you $, and you have to wait about 1 year unless you know somebody.. and even then there's no guarantee you will get them back... but more than likely if it was not a violent crime you will get them back on the first try after your probation is up... for my brother he has 5 years probation and has to wait 5 years after his probation is up to apply for his gun rights.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 26, 2012)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> .well they dont check it  that close cause my friend  is a felon an he got his  licences to hunt dove an deer. they didnt let him vote when he try



if he hunted with any other weapon other than a bow or cross bow then he WILL go back to prison for 5 years if he is caught with a firearm... might want to fill him in on it. 

they give you just enough rope to hang yourself... its up to the felon to be disciplined enough to just say no... because if he is caught, or say my brother hunted with a gun and was caught the process started all over again.. and for my brother thats a 10 year process + his jail time... just not smart...


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 27, 2012)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> .well they dont check it  that close cause my friend  is a felon an he got his  licences to hunt dove an deer. they didnt let him vote when he try



No reason for a felon not to have a hunting license but he could be in lots of trouble if using a "firearm" to hunt with.


----------



## dtala (Nov 27, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Felonies are considered federal, so no "firearms" are allowed in the possession of a convicted felon.



really???


----------

